# Bee Keeping



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 20 acre field very heavy in red clover. This has me thinking of clover honey. I do not spray. Neighboring row crop farmers do. I am not yet to the point of keeping bees myself but am wondering if I could find a mutually beneficial agreement with a local apiarist?

Does this sound like a good place for bees?

How many times per year does apiarist need to tend bees? (Thinking of traffic on my field).

What is something like this worth to a beekeeper? A couple quarts of honey? More? Less?

Just kicking an idea around. Someday maybe I will get some bees. Not today.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Moose, some varieties of Red Clover cannot be worked by honey bees as the nectar is too deep in the blossoms to be accessible to them......but bumble bees can reach it....but no good for you. Do yo see many honeybees working the Red Clover?

The beekeeper does not need alot of access during the honey flow and they usually locate the hives near the field entrances and locate the hives along field edges near the entrances.

A successful beekeeper should reward you with several quarts of honey....amount dependant upon the honeyflow that particular year.

White clover is a favorite for bees.

Regards, Mike


----------

